# Kessil A150WE, A160WE, A360WE



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, my tank is 36" X 18" X 24" high.

I have a Finnex Ray 2 DS, with a Beamswork 2nd led fixture, i don't think i even have medium light.

I am looking at Kessils, according to their calculator, 2-3 A150/A160WE would do fine on my tank. A360WE is over my budget.

I want more punch to be able to have red plants. I am thinking of upgrading with 1, later 2, A150/A160WE lights to have more intensity. I could use the Kessils with the Finnex fixture, and sell my Beamswork.

What do you people think? Is it a good idea. My first Kessil could go over my Bolbitis, which is in the back, and not receiving a lot of light right now, the Kessil can be attached over the tank, which i find interesting, the Kessil would have some height over the tank.

Michel.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone with Kessils who can provide feedback?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Anyone with Kessils who can provide feedback?


a160 is 40watts of LEDs..
Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun LED Light Fixture CONTROLLER READY

$239

this is 132w with about the same color as the Kessil (6000-9000K)
EVO Quad 36 LED 6500K (TR)
$139.99


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

The EVO is wide, encumbering, i am not interested in it.

I do not think that 1W of Beamswork = 1W of Kessil either.

The Kessil i can attach on the frame and have it 3-5" over the tank, i cannot suspend to the ceiling either in that room.


----------



## spiderguardnano (Aug 8, 2015)

Love my kessil this it over a 24" tank
Let me know if you need any I have a few brand new ones


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kessils form factor is unarguable. As to their efficiency you have very little data.
Putting it in terms of physics and reality..The Kessil LED "at best" could do 100lumens/watt (pretty much state of the art for commercial LEDs)

4000lumens.. plus or minus
so as state the Beamswork is 50lumens per watt.. $ per $ the Beamswork prioduces way more photons than the Kessil.
Now we could spend time on spectrum analysis (neither has one but Beamsworks 6500k are pretty standard. Kessils who the heck knows. They don't give you that data.
Or on lensing and efficiency. Well Kessils do beat out the Beamswoks no doubt

as to looks yes the Kessil makes the Beamswork but ugly.. but plants are not image conscience..  
And what really irks me is garbage like this:


> . I talked to the Kessil people and they said the PAR readings for their lights do not equate to how much the Kessil is actually putting out.


so HOW DID they deduce this? What "REAL" measurements did they take.. apparently it is a trade secret. i've never found any "official" Kessil measurements.

don't get me wrong they are great little spot lights and will grow plants just fine..
BUT so will others..
Watts is watts.. 









http://growershouse.com/blog/led-gr...-california-light-works-v-haight-solid-state/

Yes older model and hort. version to boot (which ironically is abot half the cost of a fw or sw version) but the point is, to a certain but real degree watts is watts..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.bareefers.org/forum/threads/whats-wrong-with-my-par.17004/


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

No doubt about the Beamsworks, i have one old one 2nd gen, not bad.

However if i would purchase another i think it would be that one with 0,5W :

LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork

But then, if i buy another ramp this style, i might go with BML.

Thanks for your feed back spider.

But the Kessil "minima" style is very appealing.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> But the Kessil "minima" style is very appealing.


That is unarguable..
In a "perfect world" they would be upfront on diode composition in their FW, Li-Cor PAR measurements (400-700nm) and a few other nits worth picking at.
Yes I do, and should, hold them to a higher standard than the likes of Beamswork..
At least they closed the price gap between hort and fish series..


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a pair of A160WE's mounted 8 inches over a 120H using Kessil goosenecks with the 90 degree adapters. With them approximately 30 inches above the substrate, if I recall correctly, the PAR reading was 50 with the lights set at 75% intensity with no water in the tank using my Hoppy PAR meter. I can't guarantee the accuracy of my PAR meter. I diy'ed it myself. It wasn't one that Hoppy put together. Anyway, I've since lowered the peak intensity to 55% based soley on the apperance of the tank. I do a 1.5 hour ramp up from 0 intensity and a 1 hour ramp down using Kessils Spectral controller. I really like the lights, from the look of the fixtures, to the color rendition of the tank, to the controller.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of plants are you keeping Jeff? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Micheljq try the ledzeal 7500k version is a S150 is enough according by kevin and worth 288$ usd + 122 usd the shipping, around the same price than 2-3 kessil.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> Micheljq try the ledzeal 7500k version is a S150 is enough according by kevin and worth 288$ usd + 122 usd the shipping, around the same price than 2-3 kessil.


The shipping is crazy high..
The DSunY seems somewhat related, you can order a custom spectrum and shipping is minimal, free in many cases....
Shenzhen DSunY Electronic Science And Technology Co., Limited - LED Aquarium Light,LED Grow Light

The lower density is also a bit better for FW tanks..


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Xenaph said:


> Micheljq try the ledzeal 7500k version is a S150 is enough according by kevin and worth 288$ usd + 122 usd the shipping, around the same price than 2-3 kessil.


Did i say something about wide and cumbersome?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Did i say something about wide and cumbersome?


You already have most of the options.
BML w/ narrow optics hung high.. narrow fixture, away from the tank top.
Kessils you are familiar with.
Radion freshwater "saucers" hung high..
Orphek has some interesting fixtures that are fairly fw ready..


most other effective lights will be wider and closer to the top.



> I could use the Kessils with the Finnex fixture,


Maybe this is what is confusing people..


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe ;-)

About Orphek i did ask for a quote. They responded fast, the gentle guy said that 2 - PR72 would do the job for my tank, 600$ USD. That makes 780$CAN, 1 year warranty, shipping not counted.

Also they say that in the rare event or problem, they can ship the hardware with the detailed instructions to do the repair myself. According to them their lights are fully modular.

However the guy quoted me for the PR72 reef, not the PR72 planted. I did say clearly it was for a freshwater planted tank, maybe he was distracted.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Maybe ;-)
> 
> About Orphek i did ask for a quote. They responded fast, the gentle guy said that 2 - PR72 would do the job for my tank, 600$ USD. That makes 780$CAN, 1 year warranty, shipping not counted.
> 
> Also they say that in the rare event or problem, they can ship the hardware with the detailed instructions to do the repair myself. According to them their lights are fully modular.


See how easy that is.. 










https://orphek.com/atlantik-p-planted-aquarium/

Kessil is coming out w/ a "me too" product but rumored to be about $1000 US. multispectral panel equiv to 2 pucks really..
Again though they are more reef centric..

guess I'm behind ..
http://www.marineandreef.com/Kessil...RKE33920.htm?gclid=CMHlrqCNz8gCFdgLgQod5_4D8Q


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

micheljq said:


> What kind of plants are you keeping Jeff? Thank you for your input.


Nothing too fancy, trident ferns, moss and Marsilea crenata and hirsuta.


----------

